# Playmate du mois de votre naissance



## Lohuli (9 Mars 2003)

Bonjour à tous,
ma mère m'a toujours dit de ne jamais arriver les mains vides, alors comme je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum, je vous offre un petit cadeau, enfin c'est surtout pour les garçons quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allez donc voir à quoi ressemblait (Eh oui elles ont aujourd'hui à peu près 20 ans de plus que vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) la  Playmate du mois de votre naissance  .
Vous en pensez quoi ? La mienne de septembre 1968 est très jolie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À bientôt.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

il me semble deja avoir vu ce sujet quelque part


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lohuli:</font><hr /> * Playmate du mois de votre naissance  .
Vous en pensez quoi ? La mienne de septembre 1968 est très jolie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À bientôt.     * 

[/QUOTE]


'lut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en étais sur *!!!*





 celle de Dec 62 est bien trop habillée


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

celle d'octobre 81 etait plustot pas mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'est-elle toujour ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * celle d'octobre 81 etait plustot pas mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'est-elle toujour ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle doit être moins fatiguée que celle de Dec 62 en tout cas


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

Celle qui me correspond ne porte rien ...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

Bah la mienne, septembre 70, c'est un mec


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2003)

La mienne (aout 69) c'est quand elle veut !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Celle qui me correspond ne porte rien ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Môsieur fait son coquet, il ne veut pas dire son age


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * La mienne (aout 69) c'est quand elle veut !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublie pas qu'elle a une petite trentaine d'années en plus maintenant. A moins que tu préfères....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

Ouais bof... pas complètement satisfait de la mienne...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

N'oublie pas qu'elle a une petite trentaine d'années en plus maintenant. A moins que tu préfères.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons sa fille alors


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

N'oublie pas qu'elle a une petite trentaine d'années en plus maintenant. A moins que tu préfères.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

BANCO !!  LOL


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Disons sa fille alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Là, la situation s'inverse. C'est elle qui risque de pas vouloir faire dans le troisième âge


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

Celle de mai 82 est bien mieux que celle de mackie na!


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Môsieur fait son coquet, il ne veut pas dire son age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, c'est août 70 ...


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2003)

Pour moi, ça commence un mois trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quant au Arico...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Celle de mai 82 est bien mieux que celle de mackie na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je prefere la mienne


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * La mienne (aout 69) c'est quand elle veut !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
La mienne (mars 74) c'est où elle veut !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Pour moi, ça commence un mois trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'ai toujours réspecté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Quant au Arico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Il a triché sur son age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de le voir passer avec elle


----------



## Yip (10 Mars 2003)

La mienne (décembre 60) est pas très sexy (pour nos critères actuels), mais si on me demande de choisir, je ne coucherai pas avec mon Alu


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2003)

Sympa comme cadeau, je vais envoyer l'URL a 2-3 potes


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Il a triché sur son age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de le voir passer avec elle * 

[/QUOTE]

La photo est prise à Drancy ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

La photo est prise à Drancy ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur Yvette


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Sur Yvette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est là qu'il l'a pêchée ? ou c'est là qu'il a péché ?


----------



## Jacen (10 Mars 2003)

La mienne est un monstre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi cette arnaque?
on dirait TErminator avec du silicone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (novembre 1984)


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

moi, c'est aout 69,
enchanté !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2003)

Euh, ça va pas être possible ! Je l'ai vu avant !!


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2003)

je vous présente miss février 1979 :
stay tuned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trop tard


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

à ta place, je retirerais l'image de mon post avant qu'un moderateur le fasse !


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 







* 

[/QUOTE]




de toute façon, elle n'en valait pas la peine


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * à ta place, je retirerais l'image de mon post avant qu'un moderateur le fasse !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé ! Les héroines de jeux ca va, mais ici c'est trop réel ...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

J'envie vraiment les jeunots né en juillet 2000.
Elle est vraiment sympathique cette petite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je remets le lien vers le site.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

ta pas honte a t'on age de regarde ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Alex666 (11 Mars 2003)

je prefererai etre ne en janvier 2000 !!! ten as deux pour le meme prix !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'envie vraiment les jeunots né en juillet 2000. (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais... c'est Naomi...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

les vicieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remarque j'arrive a reconnaitre latitia casta sans voir ça tête


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * je prefererai etre ne en janvier 2000 !!! ten as deux pour le meme prix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

dommage que l'on peu pas mettre les photos directement sur le forum


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

dommage que l'on peu pas mettre les photos directement sur le forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Effectivement.


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

dommage que l'on peu pas mettre les photos directement sur le forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

nephou l'a pourtant fait cet aprem


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2003)

qui ça, moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que mon pseudo commence à mener sa propre vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jamis je n'aurais osé


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * je prefererai etre ne en janvier 2000 !!! ten as deux pour le meme prix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]
En décembre 98, tu en as trois pour le prix d'une.
Ca sent quand même assez fort le sillicone tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai commencé en 2002, j'attaque 1997 cet a-m.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *(...) J'ai commencé en 2002, j'attaque 1997 cet a-m. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On te reconnaît bien là... Mais bon... les filles que l'on peut découvrir sur tes photos sont bien plus jolies et, disons... naturelles...


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

Toujours pas d'ampoules ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

Ca commence à sentir la testostérone bien renfermé tout çà !

Où sont les femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Ca sent quand même assez fort le sillicone tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca commence à sentir la testostérone bien renfermé tout çà !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon alors ça sent quoi finalement ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Bon alors ça sent quoi finalement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens Scarab en te voyant tu me fais rappeler que je vais voir Les Moines de Shaolin ce soir !
Vite iCal avant que j'oublie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je reprends mon Tao


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

LOL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez je reprends mon Tao  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Salues les Shaolins Auvergnats ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) de ma part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi je reprend mon Kung Fu de traction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( c'est le bon thread pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

On te reconnaît bien là... Mais bon... les filles que l'on peut découvrir sur tes photos sont bien plus jolies et, disons... naturelles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais moins déshabillées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça viendra peut-être.


----------



## casimir (12 Mars 2003)

la mienne (septembre 74) me donne des envies de cheminé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * la mienne (septembre 74) me donne des envies de cheminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi t'as quand même mis deux jours à retrouver ta date de naissance !


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

Celle de l'Amok (12/63) ne casse pas 3 pattes a un canard. Mais bon, faute de grivres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: il y avait déjà du silicone en 1963?)


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Celle de l'Amok (12/63) ne casse pas 3 pattes a un canard. Mais bon, faute de grivres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: il y avait déjà du silicone en 1963?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas a ma connaisance


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

on en étais encore aux implants en bois


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> *
(PS: il y avait déjà du silicone en 1963?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cest précisément le début de l'histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme on le voit  ici 

(PS c'est pas moi qui le dit, monsieur, c'est google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Celle de l'Amok (12/63) ne casse pas 3 pattes a un canard. Mais bon, faute de grivres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS: il y avait déjà du silicone en 1963?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Excellente année 63, je viens de regarder et c'est du 100% bio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franchement, je les trouvent beaucoup plus attirantes que les miss sillicone. De beaux seins lourds, de petits seins craquants, que du bonheur...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

Aujourd'hui, je viens de me rendre compte qu'internet m'est indispensable.
J'ai lu l'actu sur Macgé, j'ai regardé des photos de playmates et de bagnoles. 
Que de l'indispensable je vous dis.


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Excellente année 63, je viens de regarder et c'est du 100% bio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franchement, je les trouvent beaucoup plus attirantes que les miss sillicone. De beaux seins lourds, de petits seins craquants, que du bonheur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Sylvia est-elle au courant ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Sylvia est-elle au courant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Heu, ben c'est juste pour pouvoir participer à ce sujet, moi je voulais pas, c'est eu là qui m'oblige à regarder des photos de filles nues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En 64, que du bon où presque... (pas besoin de sillicone en octobre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Yip (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Celle de l'Amok (12/63) ne casse pas 3 pattes a un canard. Mais bon, faute de grivres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(PS: il y avait déjà du silicone en 1963?)  * 

[/QUOTE]


Tu sais, les gros seins naturels (garantis sans silicone) ça existe...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
mais moins déshabillées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça viendra peut-être.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est toujours mieux quand c'est suggéré...


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Tu sais, les gros seins naturels (garantis sans silicone) ça existe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon?!


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * on en étais encore aux implants en bois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore une spécialisation qui a disparue pour cause d'avancée technologique: menuisier sculpteur d'implants...


----------



## maousse (12 Mars 2003)

ça allait si bien avec les sabots, ça me laisse songeur...


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2003)

mouais... pas terroche celle de décembre 1973... j'aurais du naitre un an plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

Pour les deçus de leur playmate (dont je suis), le  vin reste une valeur sûre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LucG, Rico et d'autres trouverons sans doute leur bonheur


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Pour les deçus de leur playmate (dont je suis), le vin reste une valeur sûre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LucG, Rico et d'autres trouverons sans doute leur bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est ben vrai,pourtant j'ai essayé autre chose pour plaire


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Pour les deçus de leur playmate (dont je suis), le  vin reste une valeur sûre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et il y en a qui disent qu'Apple, c'est cher !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * LucG, Rico et d'autres trouverons sans doute leur bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas que je dirais non, mais mon vécu en la matière est nettement plus plébéien : j'ai rarement goûté des bouteilles de ce type (même si j'ai plutôt apprécié quand j'ai essayé). Qui a dit : "ce serait donner de la confiture aux cochons"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je crois que je me laisserai plus facilement aller vers les sommets sur un Banyuls, un Maury ou un Armagnac.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas que je dirais non, mais mon vécu en la matière est nettement plus plébéien : j'ai rarement goûté des bouteilles de ce type (même si j'ai plutôt apprécié quand j'ai essayé). Qui a dit : "ce serait donner de la confiture aux cochons"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je crois que je me laisserai plus facilement aller vers les sommets sur un Banyuls, un Maury ou un Armagnac.   * 

[/QUOTE]

On aime les douceurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu ne veux pas ton Lafite 53 envoies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il doit me rester qq Becasses au congel


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

Je vous rappele que l'on parle de playmate ici alors arrêtez de polluer ce thread!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

Pardon. mais il faut dire que je suis brimé : pas de playmate pour moi à un mois près, personne a le numéro zéro ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *





 Pardon. mais il faut dire que je suis brimé : pas de playmate pour moi à un mois près, personne a le numéro zéro ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, tu essayes de nous faire croire que de ton temps vous étiez des bébés sages, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je vous rappele que l'on parle de playmate ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben alors... on peut parler Becasses


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà quil y en a pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà quil y en a pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a qu'a mettre une page identique de cheependales et il n'y en a plus beaucoup qui fuiront ...


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien connu, les garagistes d'âges mûr chauves, les vieux ministres replets et les rugbyman trentenaires costauds n'ont absolument pas ce genre de comportement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'elles ont intégrés qu'on était des hommes, et à partir de là, elles ne doivent pas être surprise de constater nos travers.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Gaffe, y en a qui se sont fait clouer pour des comportements similaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, on joue maintenant : ma playmate a de très long cheveux blonds ondulés, n'a pour tout appareil qu'une mule qui devait déjà avoir un look rétro à l'époque, lui conférant ainsi un côté très pin-up, et s'apprête à prendre un bain moussant. Devinez mon mois de naissance


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















































































































Tout nu et tout bronzé, on est bien, on est beau quand revient l^été.
tout nu et tout bronsé au soleil sur le sable ou sur les galets oui tout nu et tout bronzé ( Carlos )

Papayou papayou papayou papayou lé lé 
C'est le plus beau des Papayou lé lé  ( Carlos )

Approchez, approchez, on va danser le big bisou 
Big bisou en anglais ça veut dire gros baiser
Quand je je vous dirai
Donnez vous un baiser moelleux 
A l'endroit que je vous indiquerai. ( Carlos )


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'suis chanteur comique
j'fais dans la musique 
Je chante pour les bambinos
Des refrains rigolos
Mais le loup-garou m'a dit:
T'as rien compris
T'es plus dans le coup (Carlos)


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sonny boy, le retour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAA

RABAT JOIE, CASSE toi de là  héhé.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je vous rappele que l'on parle de playmate ici alors arrêtez de polluer ce thread!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce Foguenne, il dit quand même de grande chose!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore un qui a mangé trop de salade niçoise...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Ce Foguenne, il dit quand même de grande chose!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?

euh, ben, bonne nuit.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

Bon une dernière pour la route.

Je suis juste un rigolo
J'en fais des kilos
Pour être fidèle à moi-même
Un mauvais jeu de mots
C'est peut-être idiot
Mais moi j'aime.  ( Carlos, LE chanteur ET LE compositeur du 20ième siècle) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. merci à toph pour cette super compil.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Vous n'avez pas l'impression de donner l'image  de jeunes d'informaticiens boutonneux en train de s'exciter devant des photos de femmes sans intérêt. C'est pitoyable.
Avez-vous pensé avec vos mots graveleux à l'image que vous donnez de vous même aux membres de la gente féminine de ce forum ?
Vous allez toutes les faire fuir, déjà qu?il y en a pas beaucoup ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement, on est pas tous fait du même bois?
Mesdames, mesdemoiselles acceptez mes excuses au nom du genre humain.   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as mangé du clown ???


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

Héhé, excellent!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2003)

Alèm, j'arrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive...


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Encore un qui a mangé trop de salade niçoise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Très bon la salade niçoise. Tu devrais essayer, ça ne te fera pas de mal


----------



## Niconemo (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * mouais... pas terroche celle de décembre 1973... j'aurais du naitre un an plus tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon cher Alèm, permet-moi de te dire que nos goûts en la matière sont symétriquement opposés.


----------

